# Sleeping over at Calais port after late crossing from Dover



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Can anyone give me idiot proof directions of where to park up within or maybe a short distance from the port following a very late night arrival in Calais. I've lost my enthusiasm for the beach aire and would prefer not to use the marina/dockside park in the town. I realise there will be some noise within the port but I won't be ready for a long drive heading South via Abbeville. 

Cheers


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have a read:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105727-.html

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Always a popular choice:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895

Early morning shopping then on the road.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For overnight parking at the port, see....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2278

..paying particular attention to the directions after leaving customs.

Then nip to Auchan the following morning to top up with fuel and empty waste/ toilet etc if req'd :wink: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This map might help as well, follow the blue dots to the parking area.....










Pete


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Drive out of Calais toward Abbyville and stop on the services on top of the hill just out of the town. Stop there a few times. You can park close to the shop that is open all night.

Andy


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

RE-Drive out of Calais toward Abbyville and stop on the services on top of the hill just out of the town. Stop there a few times. You can park close to the shop that is open all night.

This service area is on top of a hill and is very cold in winter very open !!


Go on to the big service area at the Somme The one with the wind turbine in the service area head for the turbine and drive past it on your left go on down the road there are two parking area its set out of the wind and frost Good for winter use.
(one hour from the tunnel bit longer from the ferries .)

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As tonyt. 
Last tuesday there were only 4 mhers. Plenty of space.

Buit it all depends where you are heading to.

Dave p


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all for your advice and suggestions - will probably stay-over in the terminal.


----------



## manolito (May 24, 2010)

*Parking at Cite Europe*

We always park in front of Carrefour at Cite Europe. Postcode is 62901 and address is Boulevard du Kent. For shoppers during the day it is a designated parking area for motorhomes. The local police station is only 50 metres away and we always feel secure there. When you park overnight, you can get fresh bread from Carrefour first thing in ther morning and also use their facilities (ie toilets).


----------

